# removing smoke smell from facial hair.



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

If, like me, you have a long beard or mustache and you (or your SO) don't like the smell of smoke hanging around after you herf get your facial hair wet, then wash it with a bit of dawn. Small dab on your hands, lather up, wash, rinse and the smell should be gone or at least dissipated a bit. I found this out because I'm out of face wash. Who was it that said necessity was the mother of invention again?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Good idea. After a big herf with the guys, i usually go home and get a shower where I shampoo and condition my beard. But, I am debating on shaving it off fairly soon.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

thebayratt said:


> Good idea. After a big herf with the guys, i usually go home and get a shower where I shampoo and condition my beard. But, I am debating on shaving it off fairly soon.


a shower maybe in my future too, but i could do this during intermission of the hockey game i'm watching


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Plain old soap and water works for me for facial hair, but how about getting the smell out of clothes? Are there any good tricks of the trade? Dry cleaning is expensive, therefore I usually don't go to a cigar lounge after work, even though there's a nice one on the way home.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Good idea. After a big herf with the guys, i usually go home and get a shower where I shampoo and condition my beard. But, I am debating on shaving it off fairly soon.


What???? No more Hard Luck Jesus?!?!?!?! Say it aint so!!!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Bruck said:


> Plain old soap and water works for me for facial hair, but how about getting the smell out of clothes? Are there any good tricks of the trade? Dry cleaning is expensive, therefore I usually don't go to a cigar lounge after work, even though there's a nice one on the way home.


take a change of clothes. that's what I do.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

[OT] Loki said:


> take a change of clothes. that's what I do.


Thanks. That's a good idea. I usually keep my gym clothes in the truck. That would really turn the tables on them! layball:


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

I probably smell like cigars all day long, thats my life style..But to clear the air here I do shower every night and again in the morning..


----------



## Eddien8620 (Oct 27, 2010)

i have specific cloths I wear when I go to the B&M :dude:


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Febreeze... Works like a charm.


----------



## Danosbybey (Aug 18, 2012)

Me facial hair grows preety fast so I just shave it off, and start all over again.


----------



## claws (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a short beard and mustache, have not shaved it in years. I find that head and shoulders shampoo gets the herf stank right out of there. as for clothes. fabeze rocky springs and cool. covers and is not overpowering. luckily for me my wife loves the smell of cigars


----------



## leatherman (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont know how long your facial hair is but mine is pretty long, if I dont want to have a shower after I smoke I usually just spray some leave in conditioner in the beard and that does the trick.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Until early December I had a short-trimmed goatee/mustache, and soap and water generally took care of any lingering smell, though it might take a repetition or two. I typically followed that up by applying a tiny bit of oil I made, a blend of sweet almond oil and jojoba oil, scented with bay rum and lime.

I have since grown out the mustache and generally have it waxed into handlebars. I remove the wax nightly with the same oil, as the citrus loosens the wax nicely, followed by soap and water and a light reapplication of oil for conditioning.

In either case, the oil is a wonderful conditioner and the bay rum and lime are great deodorizers.


----------



## Tomaso (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a bushy mustache. Stinks like crazy even after a few showers and all the handsoap and shampoo in the bathroom. Here's what I do. I brush my teeth. When I'm done, I take a swig of Listerine. When I spit it out, I strain it through my mustache while I scrub it with my fingers. Minty fresh! Works when Dawn doesn't.


----------



## greenmonster714 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm glad to see someone bringinng this thread forward. This gives me a few ideas to try and get the funk off after a nice stick. My wife drives me nuts about this stuff. She don't mind the pipe but she doesn't like the cigar smell.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Smoke smells, it get on your clothing, attaches itself to thing like plastic eye glass cases, your body & facial hair. If you smoke & go on a first date, job interview they will know you smoke.

Soap & water remover most smoke smell.

I have reader glasses that I take to the cigar shop. Believe it or not the smoke smell get in the open cases, and attaches itself to the plastic case.

I do not smoke in my ride, but it has hints of smoke from me body, as I do ride in the Benz after smoking.


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

I was wondering how to keep the cigar smell in my moustache.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

tonyzoc said:


> I was wondering how to keep the cigar smell in my moustache.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Easy. Smoke another one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Eddien8620 said:


> i have specific cloths I wear when I go to the B&M :dude:


Well I sure hope they are all bigger than a loin cloth :vs_laugh:


----------

